# Man Tries to Board Plane with Suitcases Full of Wildlife



## News Bot (Feb 12, 2011)

Airport authorities in Bangkok, Thailand, stopped a man from boarding with a menagerie of animals stuffed in suitcases. The bags were crammed with pythons, boa constrictors, squirrels, spiders, lizards, frogs, a parrot and more than 100 tortoises — including one of the world's rarest, a ploughshare tortoise. 

*Published On:* 11-Feb-11 07:55 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW he was quite keen to get these animals:/


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2011)

criminal


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2011)

Does it say where he was heading?>


----------



## No-two (Feb 12, 2011)

Indonesia.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor animals


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## scorps (Feb 12, 2011)

I bet he gets a slap on the wrists. . .


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad they caught him 1 less smuggler probably in jail they dont muck around over there pity they didnt do the same here


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 12, 2011)

> I bet he gets a slap on the wrists. . .


I don't know Thailand are pretty strict on there laws. 
But then again who knows



> I hope they throw the book at him.


Rocks work way better.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 14, 2011)

So they get caught trying to get on a plane to take animals somewhere for a quick lifetime dollar. So they look at at other ways of exporting animals to countries like Australia. This can be a make or break for some of these people & they don't care if they get caught, but if it pays off for them, it is more money than they would ever see in a lifetime.

So I will guarantee they are not coming in through airports, shipping ports, nor through Customs.

I have been trying to say for a while now that the northern Australia coastline is very remote. If a vessell got through without detection, as from my advise does happen, then if prior arrangments had been made for pick up, this type of thing could happen & the perpetrator goes home set for life.

I am not deranged or thinking stupidly, but from what I have been told from good souces, this does go on.

So next time you hear of a animal in Australia that should not be here, Think of what I have said & where it came from & how did it get here. The problem these days is that everyone lives thier own sheltered life fed by the media & Government & can not see outside of thier own picture or suburb, because that is how the Government wants it.
Cheers
Ian.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 14, 2011)

What might get the piont through even more is that throught the 1990's & I guess is still happening now to some extent, is that there were some 800 to 900 young wowen taken from Australian shores & sold for prostitution. If this can happen they can certainly bring in illegal animals.

These are facts & figures that Governments all around the world denies, but the facts come from somewhere & this is what our Governments secretly hide away, or maybe just not tell the whole truth.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2011)

yea i got taken and sold for prostitution,but i i didnt fetch much of a price so they sent me back in dinghy


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 14, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yea i got taken and sold for prostitution,but i i didnt fetch much of a price so they sent me back in dinghy


 
Yeah maybe not so atractrive, but you may scoff now, but if you were taken, what a nightmare it would be.

These are not just so say reports, but from reliable sources, or reptubale magazines, that have reported on such happenings.
What does our Government not tell us?


----------



## Mercurian (Feb 14, 2011)

i think there's probably more money in exporting Australian species than importing. but of course it happens - both ways. it's just plain sad.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the scarey thing behind this whole thing is that no one really gives a f----.

Screw worm as an example could desimate the stock industry in northern Australia.
I have heard that screw worm is allready here. When army & black tracker personell come back from the days expeditions, they check all thier wounds over & wash them.

The illegal reptiles is just one thing, what else is going on.
This is all that I say, work the rest out for yourselves. I just get called rediculous names.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you read the last part of the article? some womaan tried to smuggle a live tiger cub in her suitcase! ***! What the hell would you do with a tiger?


----------

